# Your favourite version of...



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

...an aria, a libretto, whatever. You don't need to go by what the previous poster has said, although discussions are welcome too  Only criteria is that you post a link so everyone can hear it 

As I've got quite a few (what I consider) "ultimate versions" I'll start quite randomly with "Ivano, Alvari, ti celasti" from "Forza del Destino". As much as I love the version with Richard Tucker and Robert Merrill, live, I think I prefer this one. Maybe. Yes, I think so. 

(around 3.40 is where the "highlights" begin  )


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I Lombardi alla prima crociata - _La mia letizia infondere_

by José Carreras

I've heard several other versions including a later version by Carreras but nothing touches this one by him aged 30






ORONTE
La mia letizia infondere
Vorrei nel suo bel core;
Vorrei destar coi palpiti
Del mio beato amore
Tante armonie nell'etere,
Quanti pianeti egli ha;
Ir seco al cielo ed ergermi
Dove mortal non va!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

_Je crois entendre encore, _the famous aria from _Les pêcheurs de perles, _is one of the few that this otherwise anti-translation guy likes in translation, in this case into Italian, as _Mi par d'udir ancora, _in my very preferred version with Giuseppe di Stefano:


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

My personal favourite of "Nessun Dorma" (after having gone through about half a million of'em :lol: ) - that top and finale (and general glorious sound!) is *just* :clap:


----------

